# Greetings from the UK!



## LifeAmongTheDead (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello, good people of the writing world! I'm completely new to all forums and this is first one I have chosen to register with. The main reason for me registering is to promote myself, but more importantly, my writing. I write stories, poetry and random descriptions inspired by day to day life.  Just ask if you would like to know anymore! Greetings from the UK!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, you are not the first to join with the intention of self promotion, though you are a little more straightforward than most. I would suggest that if you wish to have your work read and commented on a good way forward is to use the ten posts you must make before posting in the creative sections in commenting on the work of others here, people tend to be reciprocal. I also came here purely for self promotion, and found a lot of assistance and amusement in other ways in the meantime, I suggest you explore the site thoroughly, you may be pleasantly surprised. If you have things such as published work or a blog you would like people to look at establishing a signature is a good idea. Reading the rules can help you get more from the site, we kept them straightforward and simple rather than lots of small print, so they give a good idea of the ethos behind them.

Welcome to the site, I hope you find more here than you bargained for, all the best, Olly.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome to the site, Olly pretty much said it all.


----------



## LifeAmongTheDead (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for taking time out to reply! I'm also here to to communicate with those who understand what it's like to dedicate their lives to writing. I have only just created an official Facebook page for my book and other written work. Seriously, this week has exhausted me (I wrote a whole chapter in two days alongside redesigning the logo). I will display a link when I'm satisfied with it. Once again, thank you for your reply! It's very much appreciated.


----------



## tepelus (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Nickie (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello there, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## cheezyb10 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm new to  Welcome!


----------

